# Oracle Grinder number setting jumps round erratically



## Ian Smith (Dec 10, 2020)

I’ve got a Sage Oracle that still makes great coffee, however the Grinder setting value jumps around erratically when either turning the dial or not even touching the dial. It can jump from number 45 to 22 then back to 40 etc. it still seems to grind ok (maybe it’s actually grinding around number 23) but not sure why it jumps around (and beeps). Anyone else had this issue and sorted it? Exchanged messages with Sage and they suggested doing a full reset of all functions but this hasn’t cured it.


----------



## BullitBoy (2 mo ago)

Hi there,

So I had similar issues with my Sage Barista Touch - it would jump around when switching on or sometimes even during a grind! Again it was grinding ok - just the settings and the wheel were acting odd.

I then had issues with the machine not switching on - which eventually led me back to Sage who replaced the machine. My machine was less than 6 months old - no issues with the replacement yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Smith (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, Unfortunately mine is 5 years old so hoping it’s not a replacement job.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Resolved - Oracle Grinder not moving through full range...


Newbie that probably posted this in the wrong forum initially. I have a3 year old Sage Oracle which I think has a problem with the grinder. The grinder dial is really tough to turn. It will turn from 45 down to about 18 or 19 on the LCD display and it will go no lower as I fear something...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------

